

Locations I've been... - nlmoreaux
http://diplodoc.us/loclog/demo3/

======
nkcmr
Woah! 90 bucks for the App? Cool idea, but I'll pass.

~~~
nlmoreaux
Niche Apps must by priced accordingly.

